# Travelling with a dog and 2 cats.



## TimeToMove (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi!!!

We currently live in Ontario, Canada and are moving to Perth in August 2014. I need all kinds of information at the moment but the most important is getting our pets from Melbourne to Perth. I have decided to do the drive with my 18 yr. old daughter. My husband is meeting us in Perth a month later. I would appreciate any advice including what vehicle I should rent, what route to take and what hotels we should stay in. We will need to stay in pet friendly hotels. Any other advise would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## skimmie88 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have moved with my cat who at the time was a very, very active 8 month old kitten. The best advice I have for you is if you are very worried try to get a sedative from the vet for the animals. I was surprised how well my cat did and he didn't need anything for the car ride. I would suggest getting the animal used to whatever type of carrier they will be in on the journey and maybe put their favorite blanket/toy that smells of home with them. Unfortunately, I don't have any advice on specifics to the route/hotels/car. Good luck!


----------

